# Axe Suggestions



## Flyfinger (Sep 13, 2021)

Axe suggestions for a newbie. Anybody have a decent camp/woodland axe? Have about $120 to spend. Any suggestions? Gransfors? Wetter lings? Hults?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Camp Axe, or a pack Axe? Just head to your local Harbor Freight store and get a Axe. No need to pack an Axe, just more weight to carry. A GOOD knife fills that order.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

$120...thanks crazy talk. This axe will last you until you die or lose it.








Estwing E45A ES45A Fixed Blade,Hunting Knife,Outdoor,Camping, 26", Blue - Pliers Sets - Amazon.com


Estwing E45A ES45A Fixed Blade,Hunting Knife,Outdoor,Camping, 26", Blue - Pliers Sets - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## taskswap (Mar 11, 2021)

The Estwing is a great axe for most tasks but I don't love splitting with it. YMMV with the wood you split, but with the species I deal with the deep notch in the beard can let twisty-grained wood get into there while splitting, stopping or slowing the axe as you split. Something like that is my go-to for chopping but for splitting I'm a huge fan of the Fiskars X25. That's what I carry in my truck as an emergency-use tool as well because it's nearly indestructible (and cheap). It's very deceptive, some folks laugh because it's so light, but it's amazing at splitting.

I agree about not carrying an axe in the field. If you have a stout knife with a strong spine you can just "baton" it (smack it with another piece of wood) through almost anything.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With the portable saws and knifes that have a detachable saw blade there is no reason to even baton a knife through anything anymore. 

We have even broken down a whole elk using the short saw blade on a Leatherman.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I have bent the Estwing in question, I swear by Fiskars and have had 2 (full and pack sized) for 10 years. I have had decent luck with the Cold Steel Trail Boss, but I have gone through at least 3 handles! That is why I like the Fiskars. Gerber = Fiskars btw.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

What's your primary purpose for the axe? I have a Hults Bruk Atran for splitting wood. It's an awesome axe with a really nice thick hickory handle. At first the handle felt too big for my hand, but I've grown to prefer it now. I would buy it again. I'm a bit of a traditionalist and wanted a wood handle instead of composite and liked the idea of a crafted item instead of mass produced. That being said, the Fiskers will do a fine job splitting wood for less than half the price. For most camp tasks other than splitting wood I use a hand saw or Estwing hatchet. For tasks in the field, I use my knife or a folding saw.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Is the OP a real account?

If so, as others have said I'd just get a middling mass produced axe for camp life. I just bring one I don't mind getting beat up in the back of the truck. Camp life just provides sub-optimal conditions for a high quality axe. 

I saved the big money for a good axe for splitting wood at home, when I use to heat with a wood stove. Now it's mostly a zombie apocalypse survival tool. That said my Gransfor swings like a champ and keeps an edge forever.


----------

